# ماذا تعني كلمة ترمسيون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## خالد صديق (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ماذا تعني كلمة ترمسيون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وماهي طرق اختيار الخامات المناسبة لعمل قطع الغيار الختلفة


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ترمسيون تعنى اسياخ الصلب او الصلب الذى على هيئة اسياخ


----------

